
Rules for Remote Work - JoeCortopassi
https://joecortopassi.com/articles/rules-for-remote-work/
======
6nomads
Interesting rules, thanks for sharing. We've just made an online conference on
remote work and team management with 12 industry experts, you can check out
the recordings as well: [https://6nomads.com/remote-
conf](https://6nomads.com/remote-conf)

